# Monitor? 22/24/26/28?



## Nuklon (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, dabei ist der Preisrahmen 400 €. Die Anforderungen sind: 1920*1200 als Auflösung sollten schon unterstützt werden. Am meisten benutz ich meinen bisher als Fernseher oder fürs Internet.  Aber auch Spiele sollen darauf laufen. (X3TC)
Am liebsten hätte ich gern diesen hier.
ImageShack - Hosting :: monitordg4.jpg
aber ich glaube er ist für einen Meter Bildschirmabstand einfach zu groß.
könnt ihr mir vernünftige Vorschläge machen?
Danke.


----------



## madine (26. Oktober 2008)

22 Zoll fällt weg, es glaube ich keine 22 Zöller mit so einer Auflösung gibt.
In der Preisklasse 400€ gibt es nicht all zu viele Monitore mit 1920x1200.
ich kenne bloß einige Samsung Modelle, die ganz OK sind, aber nicht wirklich gut(hab selber einen).
Der Viewsonic VX2835wm ist ein 27,5 Zöller der ziemlich gut ist und kostet mit Versand rund 410€.

PC/Mobile | Shop | VIEWSONIC TFT-Bildschirm 28 wide VX2835WM (3 ms) | PC-Monitore

Aber den Versand kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Ecle (26. Oktober 2008)

madine schrieb:


> 22 Zoll fällt weg, es glaube ich keine 22 Zöller mit so einer Auflösung gibt.


Doch gibt es. Einen sehr guten sogar. Kostet so ~370€. Hier ist der Test:
PRAD | Testbericht Lenovo L220x


----------



## madine (26. Oktober 2008)

Sorry.
Kannte ich noch gar nicht!


----------



## Nuklon (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja, der 22 Zoll soll zu klein sein, vom lesen her und beide haben kein HDMI(HDCP), heißt, falls später doch noch blue-ray bei mir kommt, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz oder?


----------



## Lockdown (26. Oktober 2008)

Ne, da es DVI auf HDMI adapter gibt.Bei meiner Grafikkarte war einer dabei.
Nur musst du bei Nvidia Karten bis dato auf Ton via HDMI verzichten.


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

ein gutes 24 Zoll angebot wäre der Samsung 245b für 285 e der hätte dann auch die gewünschte Auflösung generell musst du dich mind bei 24 umschauen um die gewünschte Auflösung zu haben


----------



## Ecle (26. Oktober 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Naja, der 22 Zoll soll zu klein sein, vom lesen her und beide haben kein HDMI(HDCP), heißt, falls später doch noch blue-ray bei mir kommt, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz oder?



Zu klein? Schriftgröße kann man sogar in Windoof einstellen. Ich find die hohe Pixeldichte bei dem Monitor sehr gut. Das sieht dann richtig scharf aus


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

finde ich auch aber wenn es diese hohe Auflösung sein soll führt am 24er kein Weg vorbei


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

find dad aber doof, dad man ein paar pixelfehler tolerieren muss 
hab ma gelesen, dad es auch bildschirme gibt, bei denen ab einem fehler garantie gibt... aber neulich hat mir n händler gesagt dass das nich mehr gemacht wird -.- 
und jetz muss man bis zu sieben akzeptieren....


----------



## Nuklon (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt Röhre, kann also dazu nichts sagen.  Habe aber bisher auf keinem Monitor, den ich gesehen habe, Pixelfehler gesehen(waren schon einige).
Was unterscheidet eigentlich nen 24" für 250 von einem für 400? Auf ein "goldgeschmückten Rand" kann ich eigentlich verzichten.
Oder besser was außer Pixelfehler ist wirklich entscheidend. Ich würdd höchsten noch Wert auf die Reaktionszeit legen, aber die ist heutzutage fast überall ausreichend.


----------



## leorphee (26. Oktober 2008)

es gibt schon 22" mit Full HD
siehe hier: iiyama 
und der kostet auch nicht viel
oder: iiyama
iiyama


----------



## da_Fiesel (26. Oktober 2008)

leorphee schrieb:


> es gibt schon 22" mit Full HD
> siehe hier: iiyama
> und der kostet auch nicht viel
> oder: iiyama
> iiyama



iiyama kannste in die Tonne kloppen - die Bildschirme mögen zwar billig sein  und Anfangs auch gut, aber sehr lange halten tun die nicht. 
Hatte bis jetzt 2 Stück von dene un deren Bildquali wird dermaßen schlecht nach 2-3 Jahren, das is schlimm.


----------



## Nuklon (26. Oktober 2008)

da_Fiesel schrieb:


> iiyama kannste in die Tonne kloppen - die Bildschirme mögen zwar billig sein  und Anfangs auch gut, aber sehr lange halten tun die nicht.
> Hatte bis jetzt 2 Stück von dene un deren Bildquali wird dermaßen schlecht nach 2-3 Jahren, das is schlimm.


Ich reche mit nichts Anderem, als dass nach zwei Jahren ein neues nötig ist. Alles andere ist Bonus.


----------



## Ecle (27. Oktober 2008)

Oha ich rechne damit, dass ein Monitor mindestes 5Jahre hält. Man sollte schon etwas mehr in einen guten Monitor investieren, dann hast da auch länger was von. Ich hatte meine gute alte Röhre auch 6 Jahre lang.


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung  was haltet ihr denn vom Acer P243Wd HDMI für 299€? Könnt ja in dem Thread posten, wäre nett ^^ 

MfG


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

Mein Samsung 245B ist für meine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend. Allerdings habe ich damals noch 380€ bezahlt. Mittlerweile kostet er 100€ weniger. Die Verarbeitung ist entsprechend des Preises gut. Ein teureres Modell hat aber sicher bessere Materialeigenschaften. Dafür punktet der Monitor mit seiner Flexibilität. Er hat einen Drehteller, ist höhenverstellbar, nach vorn und hinten neigbar und man kann ihn ziemlich schnell mit einer Pivotfunktion versehen... Die Auflösung beträgt die 24"-üblichen 1920x1200 Bildpunkte. Großartige Lichthöfe konnte ich bisher nicht entdecken, die Bildqualität ist in meinen Augen eine 2. Professionelle Anwender dürften aber maximal eine 3+ geben, nehme ich an. Dennoch ist er fürs Spielen sehr wohl tauglich und auch bei Filmen macht er eine gute Figur. Die Kontrastwerte sind - genau wie die Helligkeit - für den Preis von nicht einmal 300€ wirklich okay.


----------



## emmaspapa (30. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung  was haltet ihr denn vom Acer P243Wd HDMI für 299€? Könnt ja in dem Thread posten, wäre nett ^^
> 
> MfG


 

Den habe ich. Sehr gutes Gerät, so gut wie keine Lichthöfe, fast perfekte Ausleuchtung, edles Gehäuse (Klavierlack), 2ms ohne Schlieren. Einzig die spiegelnde Oberfläche wird nicht jeder mögen. Ich kann das Gerät nur empfehlen ....


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm, wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt, was "Lichthöfe" sind  dann wird investiert 
Sonst noch einer ne Meinung dazu?

MfG


----------



## emmaspapa (30. Oktober 2008)

Geräte mit TN-Panel haben selten eine vollkommen gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. D.h. es kann passieren das einige Stellen des Bildschirms heller leuchten als andere. Das fällt i.d.R. meistens nur bei komplett dunklen Hintergrund auf (z.B. beim booten oder in sehr dunklen Spielszenen). Bei Filmen emfinde ich das nicht als störend bzw. sehe es auch nicht. Der Acer hat diese Lichthöfe so gut wie gar nicht (mein Gerät), nur rechts und links am Rand kann man einen minimal helleren Rand (wenige Millimeter) erahnen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es ein so günstiges Gerät sein soll, dann könnte ich den LG Flatron W2452T empfehlen, der kostet mit Versand etwa 280 Euro, hat eine Diagonale von 24" und macht ein ganz akzeptables Bild. Das Gerät habe ich auf dem Platz meines Mitarbeiters aufgestellt und er war ganz angetan davon. Ich persönlich bin zwar eher ein Freund von Dell und Apple Monitoren aber es ist auch immer eine Preisfrage. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich zum Dell 3008WFP raten aber auch er ist als Fernseher nicht zu gebrauchen, da selbst ein 30"er viel zu klein als Fernseher ist. Aber als Monitor spielt er ganz oben mit  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Geräte mit TN-Panel haben selten eine vollkommen gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. D.h. es kann passieren das einige Stellen des Bildschirms heller leuchten als andere. Das fällt i.d.R. meistens nur bei komplett dunklen Hintergrund auf (z.B. beim booten oder in sehr dunklen Spielszenen). Bei Filmen emfinde ich das nicht als störend bzw. sehe es auch nicht. Der Acer hat diese Lichthöfe so gut wie gar nicht (mein Gerät), nur rechts und links am Rand kann man einen minimal helleren Rand (wenige Millimeter) erahnen.



Bist du sicher, das du die Ausleuchtung meinst und nicht die Farbverfälschung, die bauartbedingt sich hier nicht vermeiden lassen?


----------



## emmaspapa (30. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das du die Ausleuchtung meinst und nicht die Farbverfälschung, die bauartbedingt sich hier nicht vermeiden lassen?


 
Ich meine die Ausleuchtung. Farbverlauf ist da kein Problem. Hat mich selbst erstaunt, aber für TN ist das Ding wirklich verdammt gut ....


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es ein so günstiges Gerät sein soll, dann könnte ich den LG Flatron W2452T empfehlen, der kostet mit Versand etwa 280 Euro, hat eine Diagonale von 24" und macht ein ganz akzeptables Bild. Das Gerät habe ich auf dem Platz meines Mitarbeiters aufgestellt und er war ganz angetan davon. Ich persönlich bin zwar eher ein Freund von Dell und Apple Monitoren aber es ist auch immer eine Preisfrage. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich zum Dell 3008WFP raten aber auch er ist als Fernseher nicht zu gebrauchen, da selbst ein 30"er viel zu klein als Fernseher ist. Aber als Monitor spielt er ganz oben mit  .


äh... ja... 30" fürn Fernseher zu klein... ich hab atm nen 70cm Röhren-TV und der ist mir persönlich groß genug... kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe des Zimmers an.

Ich werd mir den Acer dann mal am WE angucken und dann kaufen oder eben nicht... vllt gibts ja auch ein anderes Modell, was mir preislich und auch technisch zusagt  
Bei Monitoren weiß ich nich, ob ich die wirklich bestellen kann... is immer sone Sache weil Monitore guck ich mir dann doch lieber persönlich an, wenn ich davor stehe. Grafikkarte und Gehäuse kann man an Leistung und Bildern beurteilen, aber bei Monitoren schadet es wohl kaum sich den mal so anzuschauen und selbst zu beurteilen. 

Aber danke für eure Meinungen, immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass es sich wohl lohnt den mal anzuschauen 

Sry @ Threadersteller, aber kann auch in deinem Sinne sein, diese Diskussion 

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> äh... ja... 30" fürn Fernseher zu klein... ich hab atm nen 70cm Röhren-TV und der ist mir persönlich groß genug... kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe des Zimmers an.



Machst den klassichen Fehler nur die Diagonale zu betrachten. Viel wichtiger ist die Höhe. Und vermutlich hat dein 29" Fernseher eine höhere Höhe als mein 30" Monitor. Somit sieht normales Fernsehprogramm im direkten Vergleich auf dem 30"er eher mickrig aus.

Deshalb wenn breitbild Fernseher dann nichts unter 37" und schön wird's ab 50". Als Monitor empfinde ich Diagonalen zwischen 24" und 30" als sehr angenehm.


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... stimmt, so hab ichs noch gar nicht betrachtet... dafür sind 16:9 Filme auf meinem TV dagegen mickrig ^^ hauptsächlich soll der 24" ja ohnehin als Monitor dienen.

MfG


----------



## killer89 (1. November 2008)

Sooo, hab mir den Monitor heut gekauft, nu brauch ich bloß noch nen guten Aufstellplatz...  aber groß isser ja ^^ und würd für mich wohl auch zum TV schauen reichen  mal sehen ob ich nu mit meinem Rechner genug Leistung hinbekomme um CoD in der nativen Auflösung zu zocken, das wärs doch 

MfG


----------



## Stomper (3. November 2008)

LG Flatron W2452T ich kann nur sagen.... SCHARFES TEIL

24 Zoll, Full HD, 1920 x 1200, 1,5 ms reaktionszeit    für sagenhafte 310 €

Hab den seid 2 wochen und komm nich mehr weg von diesem Sagenhaften Teil!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> LG Flatron W2452T ich kann nur sagen.... SCHARFES TEIL



Selbigen kann ich derzeit für 240,- plus Versand anbieten  .


----------



## killer89 (3. November 2008)

Hat aber keinen HDMI, so wie ich das sehe 

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hat aber keinen HDMI, so wie ich das sehe



Ist ja auch kein Fernseher. Aber da HDMI auf DVI zu adaptieren ist, ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Nuklon (4. November 2008)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Fernseher. Aber da HDMI auf DVI zu adaptieren ist, ist es kein Problem.


Geht damit nicht die Blueray-Verschlüsselung flöten bzw es gibt damit ein schwarzes Bild?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. November 2008)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Geht damit nicht die Blueray-Verschlüsselung flöten bzw es gibt damit ein schwarzes Bild?



Was du meinst ist wohl HDCP und das wird von vielen Monitoren mit DVI ebenfalls unterstütz. Sprich HDCP ist nicht zwingend an HDMI oder DVI gekoppelt.


----------

